# How much is everybody paying for the SSC P7?



## RelativeEng (Aug 4, 2009)

I have noticed on some peoples builds that people are paying over $20 for a single SSC P7. Is that correct? How much did you pay?


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 4, 2009)

The only place that sells them for less than $20 is DX, and those are C flux bin and also don't have any tint specified. :shakehead I think the one I got was J Vf and SXO tint from my eyeball.


----------



## RelativeEng (Aug 4, 2009)

If enough people are interested, I can supply them at half that price. D-Bin


----------



## Hamburger (Aug 4, 2009)

$10 for a D-Bin P7 ??????

Or did I understand it completely wrong ? 

I already thought that the new KD Price for 10+ units is super cheap but $10 would be waaa waaa weee waaa


----------



## RelativeEng (Aug 4, 2009)

It would depend on volume but it would definitely be cheaper than $20 for a D-Bin. And you would know exactly what color temp it is.


----------



## Cemoi (Aug 5, 2009)

RelativeEng said:


> If enough people are interested, I can supply them at half that price. D-Bin



What about posting this kind offer in the Group Buys section of the Marketplace?


----------



## supasizefries (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, I'd be really happy if I could get p7's for less than $20.


----------



## BeachBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

Where can you buy the D-Bins?


----------



## RelativeEng (Aug 5, 2009)

BeachBoy said:


> Where can you buy the D-Bins?


 
I get them direct from Seoul for work. I can get any bin code.


----------



## Nos (Aug 6, 2009)

try kaidomain, its ~20$ too


----------



## old4570 (Aug 6, 2009)

DX has one for just under $16USD ..

Just ordered my 5th one .


----------



## Hamburger (Aug 8, 2009)

As lolzertank mentioned its a C-Bin but he means gettin a D-Bin.

I wish there where more drivers for the P7 especially for connecting to 110-230V AC

Can you post some information how many P7 would be need to get a price maybe >$15
​


----------



## bstrickler (Aug 8, 2009)

By any chance, does anyone have any beamshots of the D bin vs C bin P7? I'm just curious as to which one is closer to cool/snow white, since nobody has a list of the different bins and the color & lumen range of them (at least, not that I've found). I've heard lots of good reports on the 2 different bins, but I haven't seen any beamshots comparing the two.

~Brian


----------



## Hamburger (Aug 9, 2009)

C & D-Bin are brightness bins the color bins may vary

Have a look at that page

http://www.seoulsemicon.co.kr/en/product/prd/zpowerLEDp7.asp

and look for the P7 binning and labeling datasheet.


----------



## bstrickler (Aug 9, 2009)

Ah, that makes a little more sense now.

So it sounds like I ordered the right P7 emitter (Had the option of DSXOJ or CSXOI, with DSX having higher output, so I chose that) for my application.

~Brian


----------



## Dayo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi what is the minimum number of P7,s that you would supply?


----------



## old4570 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well , I dont see much difference between C and D ..

Same Amps etc and same output by my light meter ..
Which is why I buy the DX ones .. 

I got a Warm D***I , but aside from the warm tint , output is the same as the C bins if slightly lower . 

Im not shelling out hard earned for a D bin , tried two of them , and no better than C bins , ill wait till the E bins come out , or just move to the SST-50 .

[ Looking forward to trying out the SST-50 ] Hopefully will have a flashlight up and running with the SST-50 by next week .


----------



## RelativeEng (Aug 15, 2009)

Dayo said:


> Hi what is the minimum number of P7,s that you would supply?



The usual MOQ to get them is 1 reel which is 250


----------



## degarb (Aug 20, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone has invented a reflector for the mce or p7 that throws like the r2? 

Also, can these be wired 2 in series and 2 in parallel, so I could use a 7.2 volt source without an expensive, power sucking controller?

Also, good cri is important to me. So far, been leaning far toward rebels because of this.


----------



## spencer (Aug 20, 2009)

RelativeEng said:


> I get them direct from Seoul for work. I can get any bin code.


ANY code? Any chance of a GB for some DSR0H LED's? lol


----------



## Curt R (Aug 22, 2009)

old4570:

The P7 C bin is from 700 to 800 Lumens + 10% and the D bin 800 to 900 Lumens + 10% at rated drive current. There is a overlap where the lowest of the D bin can put out less light than the top of the C bin. That is pretty much an industry standard from all LED manufacturers and not just Seoul. And in real life testing the spread within each bin is greater when the die junction of the LED heats up past 25 degrees C, which is the maximum temp that the LEDs are tested. The testing requires from 20 to 25 thousands of a second. In actual usage an individual LED will exhibit different operating properties at different junction temperatures. Then the forward current, voltage drop and output in Lumens of each LED can not be predicted, and those very nice graphs on the data sheets are crap. 

Seoul is upset in that they are saying that Cree is not giving them the latest high output dice for the P7 E bin and the P4 V bin.

Curt


----------



## old4570 (Aug 22, 2009)

Curt R said:


> old4570:
> 
> Seoul is upset in that they are saying that Cree is not giving them the latest high output dice for the P7 E bin and the P4 V bin.
> 
> Curt



Controlling the market :shakehead, a V bin SSC P4 , would pump .
Ive tried U and T , and have a U on order , the T is in my 6D Mag .
They have a nice beam , the T was equal to my Cree Q5 in my lightboxes .

Hopefully some R4 soon .


----------



## znomit (Aug 22, 2009)

Curt R said:


> Seoul is upset in that they are saying that Cree is not giving them the latest high output dice for the P7 E bin and the P4 V bin.
> 
> Curt



Just wondering if the EZ1000 is being developed any further. 
_Perhaps_ cree are fully switching to the EZ900 for the XR-E (XP-E, MC-E too?) and will progress this die while shipping the same old 1000 to SSC for the P4/P7.

Regardless the *OMG 154 lumen* V bin P4 wont be here for a long while.


----------



## TexLite (Aug 23, 2009)

Hamburger said:


> I wish there where more drivers for the P7 especially for connecting to 110-230V AC



What about the Ariche? Its the same dimensionally as the P7, but can be driven directly from the AC mains with no need for a driver. Its also available in cool and warm white.



Curt R said:


> Seoul is upset in that they are saying that Cree is not giving them the latest high output dice for the P7 E bin and the P4 V bin.
> 
> Curt



Thats very interesting, thanks for the info Curt. Hopefully it won't turn into some kind of litigation debacle.

-Michael


----------



## nowitzki (Sep 2, 2009)

less than $20? very cheap:nana:


----------



## rizky_p (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sure ALOT would be interested at such low price. too bad i already ordered 3 P7 from Warren yesterday


----------



## saabluster (Sep 3, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Controlling the market :shakehead,


That is perfectly within their rights. They make them. They can decide who to give them to if at all. Maybe SSC would rather have 0? This is all just rumor anyways.:shrug:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 3, 2009)

what if ssc just bought a whole slew of new dice and cree, just after the purchase, announces the new technology? ssc not gonna throw them away, they gotta use 'em, because who wants to eat a loss like that?


----------



## RobEU (Dec 3, 2009)

If its driven directly from AC, then what happens to leds if there is power surge?


----------



## clint357 (Dec 3, 2009)

RobEU said:


> If its driven directly from AC, then what happens to leds if there is power surge?


 
Huh? please elaborate.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 3, 2009)

rob, you are thinking of the acriche, the SSC LED that runs on AC. voltage surges probably wouldn't hurt that much, there are a lot of LEDs in the acriche.


----------

